# conectar Mp4 a radiocassette



## jublar (Mar 25, 2008)

Hola, quiero conectar mi Mp4 al radiocassette de mi auto. Ya se que este tema se ha tratado en este foro ya, lo que pasa es que mi radiocassette no tiene el contro de volumen analógico, sino digital, y los tratados anteriormente hablaban solamente del control analógico.
El radiocassette es un Sony Xplod de cassette, normalito, lo que todos los controles son digitales, incluyendo el volumen. Quisiera conectar el Mp4 por el potenciometro de volumen ya que es la via nas adecuada para controlar la potencia de la señal.
Gracias de antemano a todos.
PD: no tengo fotos del radiocassette.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 25, 2008)

Hay unos cassetes que se venden que tienen un cable con un plug de 3.5mm.
Uno de esos te serviría, y no son muy caros. Es más, lo podés construir vos, yo me hice uno y andaba DE LUJO.


Salu2!


----------



## jublar (Mar 25, 2008)

Algo que se me olvido aclarar, no quiero usar cassette adaptador, ni sintonizador FM.
Gracias


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 25, 2008)

Podés mandar la señal por el cápsula de la cinta entónces.



Salu2!


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 25, 2008)

Y no tiene entrada AUX?
Yo tengo un Clarion que lleva entrada auxiliar, y tuve un Kenwood que también lo tenia.

Intervenir en la electrónica interna, sobretodo si es digital, puede ser muy complicado.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Mar 25, 2008)

La salida de tu estereo no es digital!, por lo tanto tiene una entrada analogica,  busca la entrada del IC de salida y interceptas tu reproductor, con una ficha embra con corte. Saludos

PD: son 4 entradas,


----------



## Dano (Mar 25, 2008)

Podrías poner el modelo de radio que tienes.

Hace un tiempo modifique una radio pioneer casetera que tenia entrada para minidisc para agregarle una entrada auxiliar, lo que hice fue en la entrada de minidiscos buscar cuales eran los pines L, R y Tierra y de allí les solde un cable blindado de audio.

Saludos


----------



## jublar (Mar 26, 2008)

La cassettera es una Sony Xplod, el modelo no se cual es, tendria qeu buscar bien, porque esta tan vieja que se le borraron las letras, no tiene entrada AUX.


----------



## Dano (Mar 26, 2008)

jublar dijo:
			
		

> La cassettera es una Sony Xplod, el modelo no se cual es, tendria qeu buscar bien, porque esta tan vieja que se le borraron las letras, no tiene entrada AUX.



¿ero tiene entrada de minidisk o algun otro tipo de entrada, esceptuando el casetero que ya sabemos?

Saludos


----------

